
Web Accessibility Beacons – Draft Specification - addvilz
https://github.com/Addvilz/accessibility-beacons-draft
======
darekkay
As an accessibility advocate, I am not a fan of this spec. If you design and
implement a website a11y-first, you won't need such feature. See this related
article [1] on why this idea is bad.

[1] [https://axesslab.com/digital-apartheid/](https://axesslab.com/digital-
apartheid/)

